# Molly



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Taken way way too soon. Only 7 months old and I'm so sorry that she had such a rubbish last few days. 
The best cat I could have asked for. Mental but the perfect personality for me. Talkative, cheeky and very very affectionate. I love her so much and miss her like crazy already.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh bless her, what a stunning little girlie 

run free Molly xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So so sad. It must be so heart breaking for you.
Molly was such a lovely looking girl. Hope the Angels will take care of her for you.

R.I.P. Molly and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

so sorry to hear that molly was takwen away too soon
at least you have some precious memories of her to hold to
memories are forever in our hearts lil molly xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She looked such a sweet loving little girl.
Play forever free sweetheart over at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very, very sorry :sad: huge hug to you & run free at the bridge brave little Molly xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Lovely pics of her.
RIP Molly.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, play at Rainbow brigde with mine...


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

RIP Molly - you were much loved x


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

HannahKate said:


> Taken way way too soon. Only 7 months old and I'm so sorry that she had such a rubbish last few days.
> The best cat I could have asked for. Mental but the perfect personality for me. Talkative, cheeky and very very affectionate. I love her so much and miss her like crazy already.


I am so very, very sorry. We can never let them go at any age but 7 months is cruel. She was very loved in your home and by your hands. XXXX


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, so young.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

How tragic to lose a kitten so young - she was beautiful.

Remember the good times that you had with her - don't dwell on her last few days - she wouldnt want you to do that.

You gave her a loving home - she couldn't have asked for more.

HUGE HUG xxxxxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Hannahkate, I am so very sorry for your loss and am sitting here in tears at the unfairness of it all.
Big hugs from me and my gang.


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh god I miss her so badly. I'm having a proper weepy night looking at photos.


----------

